# Question regarding RPPO



## Jay_N3000 (11 Jan 2017)

Hi all, Happy New Year.

I have an inquiry regarding gratuity-severance.

I attempted to call RPPO numerous times, but for some strange reason nobody ever picks up.  And so far I have already left 3 messages within the past two weeks.  Still not any success yet.

So I am just curious, lets say you were released in Nov 2016, and your release clerk from your unit did not write down your banking info on the forms, will your severance automatically get sent to your home mailing address in cheque form??

My release clerk told me that within 3-6 months, I should get my gratuity-severance cheque in the mail.

Just trying to confirm if this is the case, or if RPPO actually needs my banking info for direct deposit???

Thanks all


----------



## Teager (11 Jan 2017)

I know it's almost the middle of Jan but chances are people could still be on leave especially if you have called in the last 2 weeks. When I last called (2 years ago) there used to be a message saying the month and year that they were processing so you would have an idea of how far behind they are.


----------



## CampCricket (12 Jan 2017)

I got mine within 6 weeks by direct deposit. My thoughts are that they will mail you out direct deposit forms and this may delay your payment. Don't count on getting any calls back that soon. It took over a month last fall for them to get back to me on a release issue... this process can be very frustrating. Hang in there.


----------



## Jay_N3000 (3 Feb 2017)

Thanks for the help guys.  

Still waiting lol.


----------

